# Greenies???



## pookebell (Feb 1, 2007)

I read on another site that Greenies dental chews for dog are a good treat for rats.. just wondering if any one here has tried them with their rats


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I have heard about that, but I havent tried it yet. Those things are way too expensive.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I have heard about that, but I havent tried it yet. Those things are way too expensive.


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

they are pretty expensive, especially considering how fast a rat could chew one up.


----------



## pookebell (Feb 1, 2007)

we have a dog so my b/f buys them  
so I tested it out and they went ape over them. I swear Greenies are crack for animals :0)


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Maybe I should buy a couple...I'll get those tiny tester ones! xD


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

rofl, im with ya on that Jennie


though yogurt drops seem to suite them okay


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

according to my local pet shop dry cat food is good for rats?!?!


----------



## camel24j (Feb 27, 2007)

i will have to try that i have 4 dogs and one dog is a newfoundland he will be a yr old march 3rd . so i buy a lot at a time never thought the rats would like them i have got the cats some but they didnt like them.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow nice! A newfoundland, those pups are so beautiful! What color is he?


----------



## camel24j (Feb 27, 2007)

he is black but he has a little white on his chest. he has cost me some big time money thou he has hip displaysa (cant spell sorry) but all in all he runs plays and you would never know he has any problems. i take him to my grandmas nursing home they all love him there. i get a kick out of him when i put a rat on the floor he wants to check it out but when the rat moves he backs away like he is not sure of the rat. i have a house full of animals and i have to say all 4 of my dogs are good with every animal i have. i have a sever macaw that chases the cats and dogs and my amizon will feed my dogs his seed right from her beak.
http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o201/camel24j/simbainthesnow2007.jpg
this is a pic of him


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Cat food is WAY too high in protein to be fed to rats at all, unless they're pregnant or nursing a litter. 

Greenies are fantastic for rats, and rats adore them


----------



## Lise (Feb 26, 2007)

Greenies should be given in very very small amounts. I usually treat mine with one every two months or so. They are 52% protein.... way too high for rats to have on a regular basis.


----------

